# Possible to miss getting a villager's photo?



## lemondrop (Apr 30, 2020)

*Edit: False alarm! I got it again after 10+ soft resets.*
So this morning I gave Dom a workout bench and he gave me his photo in return. I've been wondering if different presents affect friendship differently or not, so I decided to soft reset the game and try giving him a wasp. He didn't give me his photo, but then when I resetted again to give him the workout bench, he still didn't give it. Now I'm in the process of time traveling and giving him gifts over and over but I'm worried I screwed up and he won't give me the photo ever again; like the game flagged me as having it when he gave it to me or something, regardless of the soft-reset (like when random campers pick someone to move out, iirc?). Anyone know if I messed up?


----------



## Lady Timpani (Apr 30, 2020)

Hopefully that's not the case since in NL you could get pictures multiple times, but unfortunately I can't actually tell you anything concrete.


----------



## skogkyst (Apr 30, 2020)

I feel like there is a random element to what villagers give you as an exchange when they give you a gift, so I doubt you've ruined getting the picture.


----------



## Sloom (Apr 30, 2020)

soft-resetting could actually possibly be a valid strat to getting the pictures quickly, might I suggest you reset many times to see if you get different results?

very highly doubt the pic is gone for good, it's random afaik and as long as you're best friends with him you should have a shot each time you gift/do a task for him


----------



## lemondrop (Apr 30, 2020)

Lady Timpani said:


> Hopefully that's not the case since in NL you could get pictures multiple times, but unfortunately I can't actually tell you anything concrete.


Well that's good to know. Thank you for telling me, I'll keep trying and see if he gives it again!


skogkyst said:


> I feel like there is a random element to what villagers give you as an exchange when they give you a gift, so I doubt you've ruined getting the picture.


This is true, soft-resetting does change what gift they give you in general. I'll keep trying and see what happens.


Sloom said:


> soft-resetting could actually possibly be a valid strat to getting the pictures quickly, might I suggest you reset many times to see if you get different results?
> 
> very highly doubt the pic is gone for good, it's random afaik and as long as you're best friends with him you should have a shot each time you gift/do a task for him


Interesting. I figured it was a fixed thing that they did after so many gifts, but I'll try this out and report back!


----------



## Divergent (Apr 30, 2020)

This happened to me about 10 days ago. I had been trying really hard to get Rowan’s picture. I had a friend over at my island, I gifted Rowan and Rowan gave me his photo in return. My internet connection died and I lost the photo. I tried to do it again 4 times that day (my internet connection died with my friend 4 times and I gifted him each time = no picture in return). Since then, every day I have gifted him. No photo received. I am wondering whether I missed my chance.


----------



## Fye (Apr 30, 2020)

lemondrop said:


> I've been wondering if different presents affect friendship differently or not, so I decided to soft reset the game and try giving him a wasp.


I was wondering the same thing so I've been giving Tia nice clothes and accessories. But I recently switched to just giving everyone fruit and ended up getting her picture in exchange for a coconut   so I don't think the gift we give them matters


----------



## BalloonFight (Apr 30, 2020)

I think once you have max friendship with a villager, there's just always a small chance they'll give you their photo. I'm sure you will eventually get Dom's photo again, it just might take a bit. Near guaranteed there's no lock out circumstance where you'll never get his photo again. Guaranteed with a grind you'll get it sooner or later.


----------



## lemondrop (Apr 30, 2020)

Good news everyone, you were right! 10 or so wasps later, he gave me it again.

Here he is giving it to me the first time:




And here he is giving it to me again just a few minutes ago:




I guess I was worried over nothing. Thank you guys for responding nonetheless!


----------



## Lady Timpani (Apr 30, 2020)

Awesome, glad you were able to get it again!


----------



## Fye (Apr 30, 2020)

lemondrop said:


> Good news everyone, you were right! 10 or so wasps later, he gave me it again.


can I ask why you're giving him wasps?


----------



## tajikey (Apr 30, 2020)

What you're saying is I've been wasting time crafting and mailing very specific gifts for each of my villagers, when all I had to do was give them fruit?!?! No wonder chivalry's dead!


----------



## Fye (Apr 30, 2020)

tajikey said:


> What you're saying is I've been wasting time crafting and mailing very specific gifts for each of my villagers, when all I had to do was give them fruit?!?! No wonder chivalry's dead!


Yup. I spent so many bells buying Tia the cutest clothes all for naught


----------



## lemondrop (Apr 30, 2020)

DoeReMi said:


> can I ask why you're giving him wasps?


I was under the impression that items worth less than 1000 Bells didn't make them give a return gift, but I tried giving Raddle a coconut like you said and he did give a return gift, so maybe that's just with furniture? Or it's random? I just used the wasps because they're worth 2500 bells, I get a surplus of them from shaking trees for furniture, and they look funny when they get all stacked up in villager's houses. But maybe my theory was wrong and I can just give them coconuts like you did. Either way, I'll be sure to give Dom some more appropriate furniture now that I've gotten his photo.


----------



## Fye (Apr 30, 2020)

Gotcha. Yeah I was thinking it'd be better to sell them than give them as gifts. I personally hate giving my villagers bugs and fish so I only give them clothes/furniture I want them to use or fruits/flowers. Although I'm sure rejecting their requests for certain fish is delaying the friendship points so its been taking me a while to get their photos


----------



## lemondrop (Apr 30, 2020)

I think those requests do boost friendship, though I can't say by how much as opposed to giving them gifts. For what it's worth, villagers have a fixed inventory that can be cycled out, so if you do give them a creature you can push it out by giving them other furniture.


----------



## Fye (May 2, 2020)

can you let me know if he ever gives you his photo again? I had to kick Merengue out before I got her picture and I'm wondering if I can get it from my friend if she gets a second picture from her Merengue.


----------

